# shimano vs. TruVatiV



## calvin1 (May 5, 2007)

Im a new rider and next week im picking up my first road bike: a 2006 cannondale r700 triple. The bike comes with a TruVatiV Elita SL Triple crankset. I plan on riding this bike for quite a while and am wondering if there is really any noticable difference between this crankset and the shimano 105. Should I upgrade? The reason I ask is that i've read some less than glowing reviews of the TruVatiV set. If anyone out there has any advice i'd be very grateful.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

I ran a few thousand miles on the stock TruVativ Touro (lower than Elita) triple on my Cdale. Held up fine & only switched it out to try a compact double. I do not think it worth the effort to change your Elita to a 105.


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

a truvativ elita to 105 is not an upgrade. an upgrade is something like an ultegra or DA. then again, its the machine and not the bike.


----------



## coinstar2k (Apr 17, 2007)

Truvativ is not a great crankset, but either is the 105. i agree with the above poster, if you are going to upgrade go all the way. You can find some really good deals on FSA cranksets, which are a definite upgrade. I also like the double compact more than a triple, but I am just very full of opinions.

<a href="http://www.tkqlhce.com/click-2336811-10391901?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.performancebike.com%2Fshop%2Fprofile.cfm%3FSKU%3D21957%26cm_mmc%3DAffiliate-_-Datafeed-_-null-_-null&cm_mmc=CJ-_-2019631-_-2336811-_-FSA%20Gossamer%20Compact%20w%2f%20MegaExo%20BB&cjsku=21957" target="_top">
FSA Gossamer Compact w/ MegaExo BB</a>
<img src="http://www.awltovhc.com/image-2336811-10391901" width="1" height="1" border="0"/>
or
<a href="http://www.anrdoezrs.net/click-2336811-10391901?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.performancebike.com%2Fshop%2Fprofile.cfm%3FSKU%3D22526%26cm_mmc%3DAffiliate-_-Datafeed-_-null-_-null&cm_mmc=CJ-_-2019631-_-2336811-_-FSA%20SLK%20Compact%20Carbon%20w%2f%20MegaExo%20BB%20-%20'06&cjsku=22526" target="_top">
FSA SLK Compact Carbon w/ MegaExo BB - '06</a>
<img src="http://www.lduhtrp.net/image-2336811-10391901" width="1" height="1" border="0"/>
are both great options for upgrading. I use the FSA SLK Compact, and I couldn't be happier.

Brian
TheRoadBike.com


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Like coinstar, I went to an FSA crank. I'm running a Gossamer MegaExo compact & like it so far. Smoother than my stock crank, although that may due to external vs old-style internal BB. Shifting using a 105 (triple) FD is solid. Only around 1k miles so I can't speak to durability yet.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

I have a Gossamer crank and would not recommend it. It defintiely needs to be looked after to keep it noise free. There are more worry-free cranks out there.


----------

